# Clothes hanger - Part II



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay I wanted to get a clothes rod that I can use in the back of my truck - anyone know what I'm talking about? I have no idea what they are really called and I can't find one....okay I'm dumb as a box of rocks.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's a couple I found for ya.

http://www.topoftheline.com/auto-clothes-hanger.html

This is probably what you are looking for though

http://www.spacesavers.com/adtrclrod.html


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You ought to be able to find a clothes hanger at any large auto parts store.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Walmart, in the automotive section is where I got mine.

Laura


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I checked my local Walmart and checked Checkers and Auto Zone - couldn't find one?!?! :? Thanks guys, I'll check again.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay found a hanger for the back of my truck - now the next issue: Hang clothes up, drive around, clothes and hangers fall off - if you knew how I drove that would make perfect sense! :lol: :lol: 

So I'm looking at the following products:










OR










with....










but....I do not want to order these in a lot of 100+ :shock: Anyone know where I can get say a dozen or so? Any help would be appreciated. I checked ebay, found one "vendor" and waiting a response cause his item description is not the best. 

Oh yeah, they are called "anti-theft" hangers....

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Lainee

If you knew of some good lookin woodworker type, He could probably figure out how to make the wood hangers, and then you could just buy the other necessary piece :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Lainee
> 
> If you knew of some good lookin woodworker type, He could probably figure out how to make the wood hangers, and then you could just buy the other necessary piece :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Gooser


Well I know of a guy that does wood workin' but I think his dogs are better lookin than him and they retrieve birds too! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

I have to buy all the other parts in pieces in bulk, too....do not need that many hangers! I'm a girl and all but I only have so many handler's jackets!  

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ya know, that dog faced boy does have some yankee ineginuity in him(cant spell though) 
I bet he could slot the top part of the hanger, and then a *GIRL!!!! *could just buy some heavy duty Zip ties from her local Martha Stewart store, and just "zip those around the bar!

P.S. That dog faced boy does more retrievin than his half blind dogs do!! :shock: :shock: 

Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Ya know, that dog faced boy does have some yankee ineginuity in him(cant spell though)
> I bet he could slot the top part of the hanger, and then a *GIRL!!!! *could just buy some heavy duty Zip ties from her local Martha Stewart store, and just "zip those around the bar!
> 
> P.S. That dog faced boy does more retrievin than his half blind dogs do!! :shock: :shock:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

How much for 12??

FOM


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*Holiday Inn*

Lainee,

I think those are free with a one night stay at the Holiday Inn's! :shock:

Rich


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

If ya didnt have to have them made from some exotic wood and would take my suggestion and make them from a good quality cabinet grade plywood-------

then taking into consideration my current work load( :roll: :roll: :roll: )
I bet 12 of them would run about the price of a donation of three USED but in good condition Black and White "Autographed" bumpers from the Field Trial Queen!!! :lol: 

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Wholy CRAP Gunners UP!!! 

My wife reads this board, and she's twice as tuff as me and You put together!!
ya wanna get us both Kilt??

Gooser


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Lainee,

Feel free to send me a check for whatever amount you were willing to pay for the manufactured stuff. It will be my fee for sharing my idea with you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Take a wire clothes hanger, bend up the tip to create a cup. Get a short, heavy-duty rubberband, and make your own hanger. Here's a picture.

This is just a quick sample I whipped up. The rubber band would be a shorter and sturdier one.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Fowl dogs!!!

Great sugestion, However you missed the part in her post about understandin about HOW SHE DRIVES!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Just ask any local pen reaised Duck if they want to get on the back of an ATV with her!! :lol: 
With that rubber band, the Jacket would be slug shot to the moon in no time!!!  


Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> With that rubber band, the Jacket would be slug shot to the moon in no time!!!


You got that right!! Great I'll get my eye poked out trying to not back up into a parked vehicle at the next FT!! :lol: :lol: 

But GREAT idea and I can use it until Mr. Woodchuck gets to chucking! :wink: 

And as far as Rich goes, well cut him some slack he needs to be locating a new hat vendor cause they sure don't last......mine laste 4 hours before the bill started to come off  

FOM


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

MooseGooser said:


> With that rubber band, the Jacket would be slug shot to the moon in no time!!!


Talk about extending your long marks!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*What I meant to say*

Moose,

What I meant to say was you could just liberate those hangers next time you stayed at a Holiday Inn  

Lainee, watch your mail!

Rich


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

> Great I'll get my eye poked out trying to not back up into a parked vehicle at the next FT!! :lol: :lol:


I witnessed and can vouch for that statement :wink: .

Sorry Lainee, but you brought it up


----------

